# capelleta



## palindrome

Another one to put out there: does anyone know how to describe a  "capelleta" in english? I don't mean a little chapel, but a little religious inlaid worship spot found on the street?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I don't think you have those in the UK . Maybe in Ireland they do.

An icon / a saint? Have no idea, to be honest...


----------



## Sothus

A "capelleta" is a "small chapel" to me... I never heard the other meaning you are saying...

Maybe it is some residue from older, more faithful times?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sothus said:


> A "capelleta" is a "small chapel" to me... I never heard the other meaning you are saying...
> 
> Maybe it is some residue from older, more faithful times?


 
Sí, home/dona! Són aquells sants, mares de Déu, etc. que hi ha en les façanes d'alguns edificis o cantonades de carrer, que solen estar inserits en una espècie d'urna. 

A les parts antigues dels pobles n'està ple (sí: de "more faithful times") i a Itàlia n'hi ha a cada cantonada (a Nàpols vaig veure una capelleta dedicada a Maradona - un "puntasso" ).

Ara que hi penso: suposo que ja ningú no ho fa, però abans hi havia gent que tenia capelletes portàtils. Bé, més que tenir-les, eren propietat de l'església i se les passaven entre els veïns. Jo sé d'una família que n'havien tingut, però com que ell era d'allò més ateu, la dona l'havia de tenir amagada, la capelleta .


----------



## Sothus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sí, home/dona! Són aquells sants, mares de Déu, etc. que hi ha en les façanes d'alguns edificis o cantonades de carrer, que solen estar inserits en una espècie d'urna.
> 
> A les parts antigues dels pobles n'està ple (sí: de "more faithful times") i a Itàlia n'hi ha a cada cantonada (a Nàpols vaig veure una capelleta dedicada a Maradona - un "puntasso" ).


Doncs sincerament, no recordo haver-ne vist mai cap... no n'hi deu haver per la zona de Sant Celoni... 



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ara que hi penso: suposo que ja ningú no ho fa, però abans hi havia gent que tenia capelletes portàtils. Bé, més que tenir-les, eren propietat de l'església i se les passaven entre els veïns. Jo sé d'una família que n'havien tingut, però com que ell era d'allò més ateu, la dona l'havia de tenir amagada, la capelleta .


Aquestes si que les recordo!
No només les recordo, si no que recordo, de més petit (perquè mentalment encara no he crescut gaire  ) portar-la a casa del veí següent... la meva àvia era molt creient i estàvem en el "recorregut" d'una d'elles...


----------



## palindrome

okay. well in that case i will just call it capalleta and describe it. thank you for comments.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sothus said:


> Doncs sincerament, no recordo haver-ne vist mai cap... no n'hi deu haver per la zona de Sant Celoni...


 
No m'ho crec, Sothus! Quan surtis a fer una passejadeta pel teu poble mira i observa les façanes... Ja veuràs que sí que n'hi ha . En sol haver moltes de la mare de Déu així amb els braços abaixats i oferint les mans tímidament (a Déu, suposo ) i amb una tristor al damunt, la pobra...
El que ara no em ve al cap és si hi ha Sants Cristos. Em sona més a cosa de sants i de mares de Déu (i de Maradona a Nàpols).


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ara que hi penso: *suposo que ja ningú no ho fa*, però abans hi havia gent que tenia capelletes portàtils. Bé, més que tenir-les, eren propietat de l'església i se les passaven entre els veïns.


 
Definitivament, tu has de venir al meu poble.


----------



## xupxup

D'aquesta capelleta que demana palindrome se'n diu tècnicament *fornícula* (i en castellà _hornacina_) No sé si per aquí trobaríem alguna cosa que lligués amb l'anglès. I pels que no n'han vista cap ve a ser una cosa així:
http://www.artesadesegre.net/pedrons/capelleta_carrerstjoan.jpg


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Apa, *fornícula*! Molt bona! No ho sabia!

Gràcies, Xupxup!

EDIT: Acabo de fer una cerca en el meu vell Simon & Schuster Spanish-English (que ja mai no obro des que tenim WR ) i diu que una *hornacina* és un _vaulted niche_. It sort of makes sense, doesn't it? Traducció molt explicativa, però.


----------



## xupxup

Traductora de la meva terra xatonera! Estic d'acord que has d'anar al poble del brau, però no pas per veure aquesta capelleta que dius. Avui mateix, una noia força jove, en passejava una pels carrers de Bellvei, bonic poble del Penedès, que jo l'he vista. Però la veritat és que també em pensava que ja s'havia deixat de fer. Per cert, d'aquesta capelleta portàtil que dius a casa en dèiem "la sagrada família", així, tal qual. Ho he buscat al DCVB però no ho recull com a capelleta, no sé si té algun nom específic o diferent. Només he trobat en una pàgina que en diuen "santeta"
http://es.geocities.com/eines_estris/santeta.jpg


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Que interessant tot el que expliques i gràcies per les fotos, tan il·lustratives! Així els amics anglos veuran exactament què és tot això de les capelletes i dels sants


----------



## palindrome

VAULTED NICHE! that's how it seems to be described Moltes gracies a tots i totes


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

You're more than welcome, Palindrome


----------



## Sothus

xupxup said:


> Per cert, d'aquesta capelleta portàtil que dius a casa en dèiem "la sagrada família"


Exacte! Així és com en deiem també per aquí!!!


----------



## Dixie!

Al meu poble encara n'hi ha moltes, de capelletes amb sants d'aquestes que dieu. Normalment és el sant del carrer. Per exemple al carrer Mare de Déu de la Ràpita, hi ha una capelleta amb una figura de la Mare de Déu de la Ràpita. Al carrer Verge del Carme, doncs la seua respectiva verge. I així anar fent...


----------

